
Why You Should Stop Using the Go Button for Search - evo_9
http://uxmovement.com/design-articles/stop-using-the-go-button
======
sahillavingia
Honestly, I think that even the search button needs to go. I think with Google
Instant we may see this everywhere, soon.

I haven't seen anyone actually grab their mouse and hit the button; hitting
enter is far faster.

And now that internet speeds are getting ridiculously fast (relative to what
they were before) fetching requests on the fly a la Google Instant may get rid
of the need for an enter button too!

